# 33 gallon Planted HI/LO Mossy Driftwood



## ITS (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey all, In a nutshell, a friend reintroduced me to the hobby just a year ago and I've been sponging all the info in this awesome forum and have been fascinated  with the planted tanks since then. A lot has changed since I was into the hobby in the early 90s as a kid. Back then we just had books that were the bibles - "buy this buy that and it will look like this" and the only people you could get advice from was the shop owner. Fast forward to present - thank god for the internet!Since being renewed, I've been here, Ebay and at LFS buying equipment and supplies. I originally intended to go all in Hi-tech and high light plants etc. but recently due to recent work projects and other commitments, I decided to go with the Hi-tech plus low maintenance plants route. I'll break down my equipment, plants, and fish in a later edit but I was excited just to show my 7 week old tank. I picked up a few more pieces of driftwood that are currently in a grow out tank waiting for weeping moss to attach. The pieces of driftwood in the video below have fully attached weeping moss which took about 6 months with just Excel dosing.The end idea here is to have a sunken driftwood pile overgrown with various mosses and ferns almost to the point of being fully carpetted. Your thoughts on the video below would be appreciated!!

SETUP:Tank: 33 gallon long (36x18x12)
Substrate: Pool Filter Sand
Filtration: Eheim Pro2 2128 (Eheim 2028 on standby)
Filter Media: Eheim Substrat Pro and Ceramic Rings, Filtration pads
Lighting: Coralife 36" 96W (6700k) - 8 hour photoperiod
Heater: Eheim built-in
CO2: 10LB Aluminum with MA957 regulator (1.5bps)
Other: generic CO2 drop checker, generic surface skimmer
FAUNA: Trumpet Snails x16 and counting!!
Black Skirt Tetra x6
Corydora Peppered x3
Red Cherry Shrimp (.75" to 1.25") x7 (& 7 counted shrimpets )
Rasboras x11Scissortail Rasboras x6
Clown loach x6 (1")
Siamese Algae Eater x3
White Angel x1
FLORA: Weeping Moss
Java Fern
Needle leaves microsorum
Nana Vallisneria(Water Splangles?)
W/C: 30% bi-weekly with aerated, conditioned water
Dosing:Seachem Flourish TraceRoot tabs


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

looks great man, i love the moss covered wood! 

The angel looks a little lonly in there and could probably use a friend. 
Any chance you bought that angel from Island Pets? It looks just like the babies i grew out and sold to IPU a little while ago.


----------



## ITS (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks. I'm waiting to get more driftwood, wait on the moss to attach and then drop them all in and let them settle as they may and let mother nature do her thing.

The Angel does seem a bit lonely yeah? Anyhow this was purchased from King Eds.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Nice scape. What type of fauna and flora do you have in the tank? Types of equipment?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

awesome scape, i love it


----------



## springboard (Apr 10, 2011)

Beautiful! That must have required some dedication. I wish I could get my tank to look so natural.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Love the moss, looks awesome


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Gorgeous! Looks immaculate and restful


----------



## ITS (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I'm looking forward to filling in this tank.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, it's a great looking tank.


----------



## ITS (Jan 11, 2011)

*Quick Video Update*


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice job, great looking tank!


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Lame...I can't seem to view it on my android phone 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That looks great. What the long slender appliance on the right?


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 7, 2011)

So lush! Congratulations.


----------



## ITS (Jan 11, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> That looks great. What the long slender appliance on the right?


I don't have anything there? That could be the reflections from my windows?!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ah...that's probably it. It just looked really weird.


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks great... very calming. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ITS (Jan 11, 2011)

*Summer Video Update - Rescape Time!*

So the moss and ferns became so overgrown that you couldn't see any of the wood anymore. In this update, I trimmed much of the moss and kept the smaller ferns in the background. Emphasis is now keeping the moss "fro" trimmed on a regular basis and I've given more space up front bare with more sand.

Ive added more fish to this tank which does look overstocked. Though I am waiting for my 20 gallon to cycle before moving the scissortails and black shirt tetras to it. Those guys don't seem to play well with the lone Angel (as you can see from her short fins  ).

You can't really see in the video but I've trimmed the moss so you can actually see the bottom ledges of the wood and allows many place to sholl. I'm liking this.....what do you guys think?


----------

